
Streamline 3.0, the world’s largest icon library, with 30.000+ icons - skynebula
https://streamlineicons.com
======
thestepafter
This looks like a really awesome icon library. I wonder what the biggest
difference is between this and font awesome? It doesn't look like it is
possible to use CSS classes out of the box (not that I'm recommending using
them.) Also, not seeing any social media platform icons being included.

